# Refine MH721 won't turn on - Please Help!



## mike_m_uk (Feb 8, 2009)

I finally got round to setting up the Refine MH721 that I bought about a month ago. Unfortunately when I plug it in and turn it on it just makes a quiet buzzing sound, but no red light comes on and it doesn't "reset" like it says it should in the instructions. 

Has anyone else had this problem?

Thanks.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I suggest going to www.forum.uscutter.com and posting the question. You'll probably get a faster response there then you will here. As that is one of US Cutter's models.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Sometimes happens when the motherboard clips snap in transit, so I would tip the unit on its side, then remove the right side bottom panel to expose the motherboard, and check to make sure all 4 plastic clips are in place that secure the MB to that bottom panel.


----------



## mike_m_uk (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Ken, I'll try it tomorrow and let you know how it goes.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Sure thing. If the clips are broken, maybe put a piece of cardboard underneath the motherboard to keep it from touching that bottom metal panel, and see if she turns on correctly. If so, you just need some new motherboard clips. If not, it may need a new motherboard.


----------



## mike_m_uk (Feb 8, 2009)

Right, I removed the bottom panel and it does look as if the motherboard clips have snapped. Here's a picture:

P1000401 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Would you recommend attaching some cardboard to the motherboard itself, or to the metal panel (sorry to ask, but I'm crap with electronics). Alternatively, should I just send it back to the person I bought it off; I've been in touch with him and he's said he'll take it back, but I'm worried if he fixes it the same thing will happen again when in transit?

Thanks.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

mike_m_uk said:


> Right, I removed the bottom panel and it does look as if the motherboard clips have snapped. Here's a picture:
> 
> P1000401 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ...


 
Exactly what I was worried about. Just put a piece of cardboard under the motherboard and tip it back upright, then fire it up. Just need the cardboardunder the motherboard to keep it from touching the bottom metal panel. If it fires up the way it should- you just need new motherboard clips. If it does not, it needs a new motherboard.


----------



## mike_m_uk (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks again for the advice, it's working perfectly now. Got a piece of cardboard sitting under the motherboard and it's working fine. Now all I need to do is get my Mac to recognise it...

Cheers.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

mike_m_uk said:


> Thanks again for the advice, it's working perfectly now. Got a piece of cardboard sitting under the motherboard and it's working fine. Now all I need to do is get my Mac to recognise it...
> 
> Cheers.


 
If you got the cutter from us, just send me a PM with your order # or eBay item #, so I can note your account and get you some new clips on the way.

For Mac USB drivers, they can be downloaded from here: Virtual COM Port Drivers


----------



## mike_m_uk (Feb 8, 2009)

No I didn't I'm in the UK, but I've gotten in touch with the guy I bought it off and he's going to send some new ones out.

Thanks for the link, I've been checking out the uscutter forums so I've already downloaded the FTDI Drivers - still not recognising it. I bought a serial-USB today though, so I'll be trying that out later tonight.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

The Mac will never actually "recognize" the cutter, it simply communicates with the cutting software directly. You will need to install USB drivers however, so you can get the correct port selection in the cutting software.


----------



## mike_m_uk (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, it seems really complicated. I had my old cutter working through Windows with Parallels, but I'm determined to get this one working through OS X! I've just tried the Serial-USB and I'm still not having any luck. Do you know of any pages that give a step-by-step guide to setting up the MH721 with a Mac? The SignCut website's pretty shocking!


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Unplug the USB cable from the Mac, then download and install the appropriate driver from the link I gave you.

2.2.10 for Intel based Macs
or
2.1.10 for PowerPC based Macs

Once the driver is downloaded and installed, it will prompt you to reboot your Mac. Once rebooted and back up- plug the USB cable back in.

Open SignCut, then click on the Cutter button to get to the cutter setup screen, and make sure you select the correct make and model of cutter, and for Device, there should be a selection that looks something like: /dev/cu.USBSerial00000


----------



## mike_m_uk (Feb 8, 2009)

I just went through those steps and the only device that's listed is /dev/cu.Bluetooth-PDA-Sync. I'm starting to think it's probably easier just to go through Windows.

Cheers.


----------



## mike_m_uk (Feb 8, 2009)

I finally got it working by installing the right drivers for my USB-Serial. Thanks a lot for all the help Ken!!


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Sure thing. Happy to assist.


----------

